# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  مشكله في تاب سامسونج GT-P5200 لا يظهر اي داتا

## fatherofdevil

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي مشكله في جهاز تاب P5200 الكابل الموصل بين البورده والشاشه اتقطع  فقام شخص لوضع كابل لموديل اخر وعمل معه ومن بعدها لم يعمل قمت بتركيب  الكابل الخاص للموديل يعمل اضاءه خافته ولا يظهر اي داتا والتابلت يعمل قمت  بتجربه شاشه اخر نفس المشكله
هل من حل ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## youcefaioub

*اخي اعد تلحيم كونكتير البوردة والشاشة وتاكد من عدم تلامس رجل من ارجل كونكتور وفقك الله*

----------

